
60+ recordings of Satie's Gymnopedie One played simultaneously - iamben
http://cookingwithsound.com/whats-even-more-beautiful-than-saties-gymnopedies/
======
phillc73
This is really interesting, although I found it difficult to listen to, as I
have spent a lot of time listening to the original. If I try to mentally block
this from being connected with Satie's Gymnopedie, I enjoyed it much more.

That's not true for all classical remixes. William Orbit's version of Barber's
Adagio for Strings is one of my favourite dance tracks.[0] (although not the
Tiesto remix).

If you like Satie's Gymnopedies, then I also recommend his Gnossienes[1] and
Faure's Pavane.[2]

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIbIHxKh9bk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIbIHxKh9bk)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYH5xh6gd0c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYH5xh6gd0c)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tQ36TFvNoM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tQ36TFvNoM)
(this recording played by Faure. Many modern recordings are at a slower tempo,
such as this short orchestral version from the Berliner Philhamoniker
conducted by Simon Rattle:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhiVuIRw4tM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhiVuIRw4tM))

~~~
lobster_johnson
I like Brian Eno's Discreet Music [1], which provides three slowed-down
variations on Johann Pachelbel's Canon in D Major (the first one rather
amusingly named Fullness of Wind), eventually reaching tempos where you can
hardly discern the original melody.

Max Richter also brilliantly "recomposed" Vivaldi a few years ago, turning his
Four Seasons into something like a modern work.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discreet_Music](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discreet_Music)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Richter#Recomposed_by_Max_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Richter#Recomposed_by_Max_Richter:_Vivaldi.2C_The_Four_Seasons_.282012.29)

------
david-given
This reminds me of one of the greatest pieces of ambient music of all time ---
Justin Bieber's _U Smile_. It's old hat now, but just in case someone hasn't
heard it...

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bidHnEekXpE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bidHnEekXpE)

~~~
zimpenfish
14x slowdown of Swede Mason's "Jeremy Clarkson Beatbox"
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RY9u0LxIWJk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RY9u0LxIWJk))
makes for some epic dark ambient.

[http://rjp-hosted-files.s3.amazonaws.com/dark_ambient_clarks...](http://rjp-
hosted-files.s3.amazonaws.com/dark_ambient_clarkson.mp3)

~~~
david-given
I'm only a little way into this but I could _swear_ this is the Planescape
soundtrack.

Thanks!

------
aaron695
I opened and played this while opening this second and started to read

[http://www.neverendingbooks.org/artisanal-
integers](http://www.neverendingbooks.org/artisanal-integers)

Work strangely well.

AFAIK might work well with any HN story

------
brudgers
Artist's webpage: [http://www.heyexit.com/](http://www.heyexit.com/)

------
tempodox
Wonderful, I've got to listen to this when I've got more time.

How did mankind survive before SoundCloud? Experiments like this music would
probably have been a hard sell in those dark ages (except when you're John
Cage).

~~~
adrianN
Putting a link to an MP3 on a website is not that hard.

------
zimpenfish
Stands up surprisingly well as a piece of music in its own right.

------
struct
Reminds me of Vangelis' Blade Runner soundtrack. Fascinating audio texture.

------
camperman
This is incredibly beautiful.

